# Aunque se ignora su destino y si poseía una cabeza nuclear



## blueberry_88

Ciao! Avrei una domanda da farvi...
Secondo voi in questo contesto "Un misil intercontinental habría desaparecido de un arsenal de la marina estadounidense en extrañas circunstancias. Aunque se ignora su destino y si poseía una cabeza nuclear. Portavoces del pentágono han desmentido extraoficialmente la información..", Aunque può significare "Tuttora"?  Perchè altrimenti, con "sebbene" non mi sembra che la frase abbia molto senso..


----------



## Larroja

Secondo me c'è un errore, e l'originale intendeva: "_aún _se ignora...", ovvero "ancora non si sa che fine abbia fatto...".


----------



## Estopa

En mi opinión se trata de una oración adversativa.

Aunque  = Si bien... 

De ser así sería más lógico con esta puntuación:

Un misil intercontinental habría desaparecido de un arsenal de la marina  estadounidense en extrañas circunstancias, aunque se ignora su destino y  si poseía una cabeza nuclear...


----------



## 0scar

Yo lo escribiría con una coma despues de nuclear:
"Un misil intercontinental habría desaparecido de un arsenal de la  marina estadounidense en extrañas circunstancias. Aunque se ignora su  destino y si poseía una cabeza nuclear,  portavoces del pentágono han  desmentido extraoficialmente la información.."


Es una frase tipicamente periodística, muy común de esos mentirosos y difamadores profesionales.
Comienza en potencial y en seguida lo que podría haber pasado ya es un hecho real: "habría desaparecido y se ignora su destino" en vez de "habría desparecido y se ignoraría su destino", y este caso  también se usa el_ aunque_ para reforzar la mentira: "habría desparecido aunque se ignora su destino" en vez de "desapareció aunque se ignora su destino".


----------



## Estopa

Iba a editar mi contribución, pero se me ha adelantado Óscar. En mi ejemplo el "aunque" introduce una oración concesiva, no adversativa.

Me parece también lógica tu interpretación (de hecho, fue la primera que me vino en mente cuando escribí mi contribución, aunque luego la edité por lo que tengo ahora).


----------



## chlapec

¡¡A mi que me lo expliquen!! ¿¿¿Como no se va a ignorar su destino, si HA DESAPARECIDO??? No sé que función cumple el aunque, pero la frase así no me tiene sentido.


----------



## 0scar

La función es mentir. No saben nada pero tiene que "armar" una noticia.
Te doy otro ejemplo:
"Berluscotti habría asaltado a una viejita, aunque todavia no se sabe  donde escondió el botín. Un presidente que asalta viejitas debe ir  preso."


----------



## Geviert

blueberry_88 said:


> Ciao! Avrei una domanda da farvi...
> Secondo voi in questo contesto "Un misil intercontinental habría desaparecido de un arsenal de la marina estadounidense en extrañas circunstancias. Aunque se ignora su destino y si poseía una cabeza nuclear. Portavoces del pentágono han desmentido extraoficialmente la información..", Aunque può significare "Tuttora"?  Perchè altrimenti, con "sebbene" non mi sembra che la frase abbia molto senso..



Ciao Blue,

_Tuttora _sarebbe certamente, dal punto di vista logico, più corretto. Eventualmente _Sebbene, benché, quantunque, _vanno benissimo. Una virgola prima della proposizione concessiva sarebbe necessaria, ma in questi registri tutto le licenze sono possibli.


----------



## blueberry_88

0scar said:


> Yo lo escribiría con una coma despues de nuclear:
> "Un misil intercontinental habría desaparecido de un arsenal de la  marina estadounidense en extrañas circunstancias. Aunque se ignora su  destino y si poseía una cabeza nuclear,  portavoces del pentágono han  desmentido extraoficialmente la información.."
> 
> 
> Es una frase tipicamente periodística, muy común de esos mentirosos y difamadores profesionales.
> Comienza en potencial y en seguida lo que podría haber pasado ya es un hecho real: "habría desaparecido y se ignora su destino" en vez de "habría desparecido y se ignoraría su destino", y este caso  también se usa el_ aunque_ para reforzar la mentira: "habría desparecido aunque se ignora su destino" en vez de "desapareció aunque se ignora su destino".



Ok..pero en ese contexto ¿"aunque" podría tener un sentido semejante al de "todavía"? Porque, por lo que intente, no logro entender la frase como concesiva...


----------



## chlapec

blueberry_88 said:


> Ok..pero en ese contexto ¿"aunque" podría tener un sentido semejante al de "todavía"? Porque, por lo que intente, no logro entender la frase como concesiva...


 
La respuesta es *no*. Aunque no puede tener el sentido de aún/todavía (ancora/tuttora). Insisto, desde el punto de vista estrictamente lógico, la frase es inadecuada, y tampoco la consigo entender como concesiva. Es como si dijésemos: se sabe que desaparece, *pero* no se sabe donde está confused. 
Ahora bien, como dice Geviert, las licencias en el contexto periodístico son infinitas.


----------



## blueberry_88

Entonces, ¿puede ser que hay un error en el texto original? ¿y que el autor quería escribir aún/todavía...?


----------



## Geviert

Es probable que el periodista no haya colocado la coma, precisamente para dejar claro que no se trata de un error lógico, sino de un tipo de concesiva implícita. Claro, "implícita" a la manera del registro periodistico, es decir:

Un misil intercontinental habría desaparecido de un arsenal de la marina  estadounidense en extrañas circunstancias. _Hay algunos indicios, elementos, rastros de prueba del lugar donde se encuentra, etc.,_ aunque se ignora su destino y  si poseía una cabeza nuclear.


----------



## blueberry_88

Perdona, Geviert, pero no he entendido. 
Como dice Chlapelc también, yo no consigo entenderla como concesiva. Me parece que no tiene sentido.
Si puede ser de ayuda... esta frase la encontré en un cómic.


----------



## Geviert

blueberry_88 said:


> Perdona, Geviert, pero no he entendido.
> Como dice Chlapelc también, yo no consigo entenderla como concesiva. Me parece que no tiene sentido.
> Si puede ser de ayuda... esta frase la encontré en un cómic.



ciao Blue,

nel senso che la principale della concessiva in questione può essere liberamente presupposta dal lettore (come nel mio esempio). Il registro periodistico utilizza queste strategie nel senso del linguaggio potenziale fatto da illazioni, indizi, ecc. Poi va beh, se era un comic allora dobbiamo chiedere conferma a dylan dog.


----------



## blueberry_88

Ok. Aunque no me he decidido por ninguno de los dos, ¡muchas gracias a todos por vuestras ayudas!


----------

